# Types of Burls



## Graybeard (May 20, 2015)

Are there names for different types of burls? Last night I looked at that burr oak tree full of burls and most were on the surface and I doubt any figure went too deep. One was obviously around a branch and was soft on the inside.

I think I've heard some called, "cap burl". Are there others?

Graybeard


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2015)

Root Burl


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

My burl. 

Dave burl is one of many terms in the wood industry that means different things to different people. I'm in the minority but I don't call it burl unless it has eyes. I guess there's no right or wrong because I have seen differing opinions on it even among men I respect a great deal and consider experts (I don't count myself among that crowd I'm just a novice). 

I guess my point it that without even a well-settled definition of the word itself it's hard to have other terms. A burl cap is the top of a burl, but whether the round growth is a burl to begin with is open to interpretation. So if it's a bunion or a nurl is it a nurl cap or a bunion cap?

There's other names for a round growth on a tree beside burl but I can't recall them all right now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2015)

Oh and burl cap does not have to come from the top it can come from the side or anywhere that after it is sliced off it resembles a yamika or however that is spelled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 20, 2015)

I've never seen any collected set of names of different types of burls or burl terms, other than root burl and burl cap. I agree w/ Kevin that unless it has eyes, I don't really like calling it a burl. There ARE a number of woods where the "burl" that when growing on the tree is clearly a burl kind of growth, is without or mostly without eyes but has very swirly grain that is significantly different from the normal grain of the tree.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 20, 2015)

As long as it starts with B and ends with earl and looks good I'm game!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> As long as it starts with B and ends with earl and looks good I'm game!



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bearl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MikeMD (May 20, 2015)

I had always considered any growth on the side of a tree (or around a tree branch, or anywhere else on a tree) a burl. But I was recently made aware that a burl, by definition (loosely), is a growth on a tree that (for whatever reason...this is up for debate because some say it can be caused by a physical trauma to the tree, others say that it is caused by a fungus or bacteria or the likes in the air or ground) is not unlike ingrown hairs where a pocket of branches start to sprout but cannot therefore causing the growth with the eyes we all know and love. There are other types of growths. One is a gall. Galls do not have eyes because they are NOT caused by branches sprouting. At least that is what I got from my reading/what was explained to me. Though, looking at them 'on' the tree, I cannot tell the difference.

Here is a link to an explanation:
https://uconnladybug.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/galls-burls-explained-sort-of/

Here is another:
http://forest.mtu.edu/research/hwbuck/hardwood_defects/galls.html

And if that is enough reading, one more:
http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5353690.pdf

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Graybeard (May 21, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I guess I'm with Cody on this one and won't over think it. Just thought there may be some common terms I don't know about. So I got big ones and small ones. 

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2015)

I say we collectively come up with a definition. Then make it realized world wide. We'd be more famous than we already are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> So I got big ones and small ones.


THAT'S IT ! Big ones and small ones. The definitive terminology that I've been looking for. I love it. Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (May 21, 2015)

Don't forget fat ones and skinny ones...oh...I have to go start a 'old commercial thread'...instead of hijacking this thread.


----------



## gman2431 (May 21, 2015)

Here's a true story relating to burls. I actually had an uncle named Burl in the UP. He was my grandma's brother and born as Burly Tackmier waaayyy back in the day in remote northern Michigan. Just a fun fact I thought I'd share.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2015)

Yeah, I remember the folksinger/entertainer Burl Ives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 21, 2015)

Our county sheriff is named Berl


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Our county sheriff is named Berl


Doesn't count. Wrong spelling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2015)

I've got you all beat. I know a dog in Connecticut named Burl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2015)

I've got the definitive definition-

There are two kinds of Burl. Those that belong to me, and those that SHOULD belong to me.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## phinds (May 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I've got you all beat. I know a dog in Connecticut named Burl.


Ah yes, the furry burl. I've heard they don't have eyes inside, just swirly grain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 21, 2015)

phinds said:


> Ah yes, the furry burl. I've heard they don't have eyes inside, just swirly grain.



And an insatiable appetite according to @ripjack13


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2015)

Yep..she's got eyes....2 of em.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (May 21, 2015)

And here I was trying to help. I should have known better...


----------



## Graybeard (May 22, 2015)

Thanks Mike, those articles were informative. Having said that, I painted Burl Hoke's house green on top and white on the bottom. When his wife saw it, we had to paint it over with a color she wanted. Burl almost didn't have eyes or a pith when she was done with him.
Graybeard


----------

